# Banned?



## flexkill (Apr 17, 2013)

I was just wondering....I see some people who have been banned that still show up at the bottom of the main page that says "Total members that have visited the forum in the last 24 hours". How is this possible? Does it still track them even if they are not signed in?


----------



## TheKindred (Apr 17, 2013)

I think you can still log in and what not, you just can't post when banned.

I could be speaking directly out my ass though.


----------



## flexkill (Apr 17, 2013)

TheKindred said:


> I think you can still log in and what not, you just can't post when banned.
> 
> I could be speaking directly out my ass though.


No, when you are banned...a page pops up that says you have been banned and states the offense. Thats what happened to me anyway


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 17, 2013)

flexkill said:


> No, when you are banned...a page pops up that says you have been banned and states the offense. Thats what happened to me anyway


 
But you're still logged in when that messgae shows up, so you're considered "on the forum". That's how it knows to give you that message.


----------



## ferret (Apr 17, 2013)

From the website's point of view you're still logged in and still visited, even though you can't do anything.


----------



## Webmaestro (Apr 17, 2013)

EDIT: Nevermind, mod posted response while I was typing my speculation. All has been revealed


----------



## flexkill (Apr 17, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> But you're still logged in when that messgae shows up, so you're considered "on the forum". That's how it knows to give you that message.



So these people who have been perma banned are coming back daily to see if a miracle has happened ?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 17, 2013)

flexkill said:


> So these people who have been perma banned are coming back daily to see if a miracle has happened ?


 
That may be the case for some, but it also may be from trying to log in from different sources.


----------



## MFB (Apr 17, 2013)

I always chalk it up to people having been banned within the day, but I guess it also counts you as being on even if it shows up with the "You've been banned" message


----------

